# اسماؤنا ..هويتنا



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

الاسماء المستعاره ..... 
اسماء جميله نستعملها للتعبير عن نفسنا 
وعنوان لشخصيتنا احيانا
وهنا في منتدانا اصبحت 
الاسماء والالوان والتواقيع والصور الرمزيه 
امور تحتل اوليات الاعضاء 
صدقا اقول احيانا في حياتي الاعتياديه
 اكتب اسمي المستعار او استعمله عند الرد على الهاتف احيانا عندما اكون على النت 
نعم اسمائنا اصبحت جزءاا كبيرا في حياتنا 
الموضوع اليوم احبتي اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه هو تغيير هذه الاسماء من اغلب الاعضاء وبالاخص عند تغيير نوع العضويه واشياء اخرى تخص صاحبها وبالتاكيد لا اعتراض على ذلك فهذا حق واحرية شخصيه بالتاكيد 
ولا يؤثر على احد ويسبب راحه نفسيه 
لمن يغير اسمه 
ولايستطيع ذلك على ارض الواقع
وهناك اسماء تتكرر في منتديات اخرى او على مواقع التواصل لاعتزاز الشخص باسمه المستعار 
والبعض يستعمل اسماءاا اخرى بعيدا عن التكرار 
وهناك مشكله تصادفني وللكثير منا هنا 
وبالاخص عند انقطاعه ولو لفترة بسيطه 
فتكون قد فاته موضوع تغيير الاسم او يصل الى نهايته 
ويكون الاسم قد تغير دون معرفة الاسم القديم 
ويبدا عملية البحث لكي يكتشف ذلك ويا لها من حيره 

فخطرت لي هذه الفكره 
الاسماء القديمه والاسماء الجديده والمتجدده 
فبالامكان ان نضع الاسماء التي نعرفها وتغيرت ولا تحديد لاي تاريخ 
ولتكن المشاركات سؤال وجواب 
او ممكن المشاركه باي اسم اعرفه وقد تغير
 او مشاركه العضو نفسه الذي غير اسمه قديما او حديثا 
لاتحديد للمشاركه 
واتمنى ان يكون هذا الموضوع متجدد
 ويعطينا مرجع او فهرست لهذا الامر 
ومن المفروض ان اكون اول المشاركين بذلك 
وسيكون على شكل سؤال 
ماكان اسم الزعيم سابقا ..؟؟

:yahoo:  :yahoo:  :yahoo:  :yahoo:

............​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مممممممم انا مشترك في المنتدي من فترةمش كبيرة

شوفت في موضوع ليه حد قاله " دودي " 

و الله اعلم


----------



## mary naeem (22 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وفكرته جديدة
هفكر فى الاسماء وارجع مرة تانية


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جيت لقيته ماى روك 
قبل كده معرفش 
تسجيل متابعه طبعا


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا من 2007 فى المنتدى 
وهو اسمه ماى روك 
موضوع جميل يا هشام 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا من 2008 فى المنتدى
وهو اسمه كده
شكرا جدا للموضوع​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> مممممممم انا مشترك في المنتدي من فترةمش كبيرة
> 
> شوفت في موضوع ليه حد قاله " دودي "
> 
> و الله اعلم



دودي يا كيمو 
انت متأكد
بصراحه بدأت اقلق على الموضوع الحق اكتبلي كم كلمه


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بالمناسبه هو كان اي ايه الاسم يا كيمو قبل الكريزي مان


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع جميل وفكرته جديدة
> هفكر فى الاسماء وارجع مرة تانية



ميرسي يا ميري 
واسمحيلي اناديك ميري وليس ماري ولا اعرف السبب 
بصراحه انا احب اسم ميري


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> انا جيت لقيته ماى روك
> قبل كده معرفش
> تسجيل متابعه طبعا



ميرسي ماريا 
طيب هو كان اسمك كمان ماريا


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> انا من 2007 فى المنتدى
> وهو اسمه ماى روك
> موضوع جميل يا هشام
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



الجمال تواجد حضرتك طبعا 
من 2007 ياسلام 
دفعت حضرتك لوا دلوقت
يعني كان اسم ماي روك غير الاسم قبل هذا التاريخ
هذا والله اعلم
طيب حضرتك كان الاسم ايه 
لان ببساطه التاريخ بعيد 
ومش ممكن 
تبقى الحلويات كل هذه الفتره


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> انا من 2008 فى المنتدى
> وهو اسمه كده
> شكرا جدا للموضوع​



انا اللي اشكر حضرتك جدا
خلينا من روك 
انا بشوف اسمك في اكثر من منتدى
صح الكلام ولا هناك اشخاص انتحلو شخصيتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع عسووول اووووووي استاذي الغالي 
فكرته حقيقي جميلة 

انا بقى كان اسمي موكي وبعتز بيه اوووووي الاسم ده 
علشان كل اخواتي حبايبي هنا عرفوني بيه 
بس جيت الفترة الاخيرة كنوع من التغيير مش اكتر 
ولحبي لمعنى الاسم اللي اخترته 
Secret angel 
قررت اغير الاسم بتاعي 
مع االاحتفاظ بموكي 
كلقب تحت اسمي علشان ماحدش ينسى موكي هههههههه 

انا قديمة اوي ف المنتدى ومن ساعة ما دخلت وماي روك اسمه ماي روك 



متابعة بشغف اووووووي مشاركات و ردود اخواتي 

اشكرك استاذي على الموضوع الحلو ده 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> موضوع عسووول اووووووي استاذي الغالي
> فكرته حقيقي جميلة
> 
> انا بقى كان اسمي موكي وبعتز بيه اوووووي الاسم ده
> ...



تصدقي يا موكي اكثر اسم تاثرت بتغييره هو اسمك تحديدا 
اسم موكي سهل وفيه دلع اقصد ان ندلعك بيه
طيب سكرت انجل ندلعك بسكروته مثلا
شكرا لمشاركتك عزيزتي الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ميرسي ماريا
> طيب هو كان اسمك كمان ماريا


فى المنتدى انا مسجله بأسم ماريا متغيرش ومش هغيره 
فى منتديات تانيه بأسم ماريا تى ثيؤتوكوس
او مريم بنت الملك 
فالاسماء تقريبا  واحده
 وحضرتك استاذ هشام كام مره غيرت اسمك


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الجمال تواجد حضرتك طبعا
> من 2007 ياسلام
> دفعت حضرتك لوا دلوقت
> يعني كان اسم ماي روك غير الاسم قبل هذا التاريخ
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا هشام 
ده مش جديد عليك 
انا اسمى زى ماهو متغيرش ومش ناويه 
من كتير الحلويات النمل غرق المنتدى ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> فى المنتدى انا مسجله بأسم ماريا متغيرش ومش هغيره
> فى منتديات تانيه بأسم ماريا تى ثيؤتوكوس
> او مريم بنت الملك
> فالاسماء تقريبا  واحده
> وحضرتك استاذ هشام كام مره غيرت اسمك




ماريا تى ثيؤتوكوس ...!!
لالالالا خلينا في ماريا ماريا 
ومريم بنت الملك مش غريب الاسم يمكن تقابلنا بمكان اخر 
الله اعلم 
اما بالنسبه لاسمي ده من زمان واول ما استعملتو في منتدى ارثوذكس قبل الانهيار وهو مقصود ... بصراحه مريب مش كده
لكن قصته غريبه اكثر 
يطول الحديث


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ماريا تى ثيؤتوكوس ...!!
> لالالالا خلينا في ماريا ماريا
> ومريم بنت الملك مش غريب الاسم يمكن تقابلنا بمكان اخر
> الله اعلم
> ...


هو من جهة مريب فهو مريب بس مش اوى يعنى 
هشام خالد وليد 
ببقيت اسماء عاديه مش بنستغرب لما بنسمعها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة جميلة جدا 
علي فكرة انا لسة جديد 
ومش هغير اسمي تاني 
ويمكن ادخل باسم تاني محدش يعرفة خالص 
لما اسافر مصر 
علشان في شوية دراسات عايز انزلها المنتدي 
وانا واثق انها هتتثبت 
والدراسات دي خطيرة مش سهلة 
فعلشان كدة ممكن ابعتهم لحد من الادارة ينزلها 
ولو كبيرة شوية ممكن انزلهم باسم جديد 
او بعضو جديد 
بس اسمي 
مش هغيرة 
ياريت حد يقول راية في المشاركة بتاعتي 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تصدقي يا موكي اكثر اسم تاثرت بتغييره هو اسمك تحديدا
> اسم موكي سهل وفيه دلع اقصد ان ندلعك بيه
> طيب سكرت انجل ندلعك بسكروته مثلا
> شكرا لمشاركتك عزيزتي الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك



ههههههههههههههه يا استاذي انا موكي ده الاعضاء دلعوني بحاجات غريبة 
موكا 
مكموكة 
مكوكتي 
مكاميكو ههههههههههههه ده انا سمعت حاجات تشيب هههههههههه. بس منهم ذي العسل 

حضرتك بقى تقوللي يا سكروتة
يا انجولة انشالله تقوللي يا خلف ههههههههههههه اي حاجة 
انا اقدر ان حضرتك تزعل برده هههههههههههه 

ربنا يفرحك يا استاذي 
موضوع ذي السكر 
ومناقشتك دائما ممتعة


----------



## soul & life (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا هى وهى انا  توقيع نيفو  ههههههههههههه .. 
دى اول مرة اغير اسمى والاخيرة باذن يسوع 

موضوع لذيذ  خالص  منتظرة اكتشف الاسماء القديمة للاعضاء


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> انا هى وهى انا  توقيع نيفو  ههههههههههههه ..
> دى اول مرة اغير اسمى والاخيرة باذن يسوع
> 
> موضوع لذيذ  خالص  منتظرة اكتشف الاسماء القديمة للاعضاء



وليكي عين يا نيفو 
طب اشجاب نيفو للي اسمو معرفش يتقرا من اليمين ولا الشمين
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

أنا كان أسمي

"بداية العمر"

غيرته فى بداية السنه دي

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ"

بحب أسمي القديم جداً..ولسا محتفظ بتوقيعاتي اللي كانت بأسمه..

؛،؛
​*


----------



## soul & life (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وليكي عين يا نيفو
> طب اشجاب نيفو للي اسمو معرفش يتقرا من اليمين ولا الشمين
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



ههههههههههههه يا اخوتى الاعزاء انا اسمى الحقيقى نيفيان
وطبعا خلاص يعنى انا حاسة المنتديات المسيحية كلها عرفت ان اسمى نيفيان  من كتر ما قولت ههههههههههههههه

من فترة كانت بتجيلى اضافات  على الميل وقولت مش كويس اسجل هنا باسمى الحقيقى
اسم سول كنت مختاراه اسم ليا من فترة فى موقع تانى  بس كان soul angel
فعملت تغيير وخليته  soul life   
وبس خلاص:smil12:


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*فكرة جميلة أخي العزيز هشام ولاكن أسمح لي أن أقول شيء*
*اليوم نستطيع أن نغير فقط أسمائنا ولاكن ليس أشكالنا*
*وهكذا أفكارنا تتغير بوجود الرب يسوع المسيح في حياتنا*
*بوجوده في حياتنا يتجدد كلنسر شبابنا وليس أسمائنا...ولاكن ؟*
*في ذلك الوقت وفي تلك اللحظة سيكون لنا أسماء مختارة*
*...واسمي الجديد. رؤ 3: 12 *​*.من يغلب فسأعطيه ان يأكل من المنّ المخفى واعطيه حصاة بيضاء *
*وعلى الحصاة اسم جديد مكتوب لا يعرفه احد غير الذي يأخذ .رؤ 2: 17 *
*وياليتني أعطي لنفسي أنا الأول الأهمية لذلك الأسم السماوي علية وعلينا أن نجاهد للوصول له *
*فكرتك حلو ... وأنا عن نفسي هنا أختيرة لي هذا الأسم الكرمة الصغيرة*
*وسيبقى ...*
* شكراً أخي العزيز هشام للموضوع الجميل والفكرة التي فيه...أحسنت*
* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك المثمرة والمتجددة وخدمتك *
* المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمه... *​*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بالمناسبه هو كان اي ايه الاسم يا كيمو قبل الكريزي مان



Crazy man

و قابليه كان اسمي 

E N D

و قابليها كان اسمي 

Point of start


و قابليها كان اسمي 

:: KiMo ::


بس كدا ^_^

و حضرتك بقي يا استاذ هشام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*أحييك بشدة يا باشمهندس على موضوعك وفكرته 
بصراحه انا دايماا عندى مشكله مع الاعضاء اللى بتغير اسمها وببقى مش عارفه ده كان مين وعامل ازاى 
كده بقى هيبقى عندى مرجع كل ما اتلخبط ارجعله واذاكر فيه 
تسلم الايادى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع حلوو اوي بجد

شوف انا هتكلم عن نفسويتي الاول
انا سجلت هنا بأسم واثقه فيك يارب
وبعدها بفتره اتغير وبقا واثقه فيك يارب
ومنتظره يبقا واثقه فيك يارب 
ومين عارف مش يمكن يبقا واثقه فيك يارب






لا شوية جد بقا بامانه
انا سجلت بأسمي دا
ومستحيل مستحيل مستحيل هغيره خالص
طول مانا عايشة
الاسم دا عزيز جدا عليا وبحبه اووي

من كام يوم كدا
كنت عايزة نفيو اقولها حاجه
قلبت عليها المنتدي فص ملح وداب
اتاريها كانت مستخبيه ورا اسمها الجديد ههههههه

الموضوع جميل اوي بجد
ومستنية معاكم اشوف مين كان ايه وبقا ايه او هيبقا ايه : )
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحيك استاذ هشام 
دايما مواضيعك جميلة وافكارها بتعجبنى 
انا بقى بتزقزق فى دماغى فكرة انى اغير اسمى 
بس مش عارفه هقدر ولا لا 
اما بالنسبة للاعضاء اللى بيغروا اسمهم كتير بتوه واقوله يا ترى 
هو ده مين ولا دى  مين *
*وبالموضوع ده حيرتنا هتنتهى ههههههه 
ميرسى للفكرة الجميلة تسلم ايدك استاذ هشام *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنا كنت داخلة بإسمى الحقيقى ثنائى إنجليزى

و بعدين شيلت إسم أبوية و إكتفيت بنفسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و خليته عربى​*


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع حلو 
صحيح مشكله تغير الاسم 
بعد مانكون تعودنا عليه اظل افكر هل هو نفس الشخص ام لاء 
انا عن نفسي احب اسمي ولم افكر ابدااا اغيره 
تسلم ايدك هشام علئ الفكرة الروووعة​


----------



## أرزنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام المسيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل فعلا .... ودايما يسبب لى تغيير الاسماء لخبطة .... لكن ربنا بيسترها معايا دايما ....كالعادة
لما دخلت المنتدى سجلت أسم "باحث أخر" لأن كان فيه عضو بأسم "باحث" .... فاضطريت اضيف "آخر"
بعدها طلبت تغيير الأسم لـ "صوت صارخ" .... لكن روك اخبرنى أن الأسم ده موجود لعضو فى المنتدى ....... بعدها اخبرنى أن العضو ده مش بيدخل .... وغير لى الاسم*


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> أنا كان أسمي
> 
> ...



طيب ياكرس غيرتو ليه لما انت حابب القديم 
طبعا هناك اسباب تخصك وحدك
بداية العمر اسم كان جميل فعلالالالالالالالا


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا اخوتى الاعزاء انا اسمى الحقيقى نيفيان
> وطبعا خلاص يعنى انا حاسة المنتديات المسيحية كلها عرفت ان اسمى نيفيان  من كتر ما قولت ههههههههههههههه
> 
> من فترة كانت بتجيلى اضافات  على الميل وقولت مش كويس اسجل هنا باسمى الحقيقى
> ...



ايه التوهان ده ربنا يتولانا بنعمته
باي حال لكل شخص اسبابه ودوافعه لتغيير الاسم وكما قلنا هذه حريه شخصيه الذي يهم هو معرفة الشخص عند تغيير اسمه


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *فكرة جميلة أخي العزيز هشام ولاكن أسمح لي أن أقول شيء*
> *اليوم نستطيع أن نغير فقط أسمائنا ولاكن ليس أشكالنا*
> *وهكذا أفكارنا تتغير بوجود الرب يسوع المسيح في حياتنا*
> *بوجوده في حياتنا يتجدد كلنسر شبابنا وليس أسمائنا...ولاكن ؟*
> ...



شكرا لك يا اخي المحبوب 
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق امانيك
اسم الكرمه الصغيره جميل جدا


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> Crazy man
> 
> و قابليه كان اسمي
> 
> ...



هنا تكمن الحقيقه 
ايه ياكيمو انت عليك ثأر ولا ايه
تعرف شخصيا كان عاجبني اسم اند 
بالنسبه لاسم هشام مفيش تغيير ولا هيكون وبستعمله في كل الاماكن وبديت افكر اغير اسمي الحقيقي لهشام بس بتاخذ وقت الاجراءات والروتين والاسباب ومحكمه 
باي حال نحمد الرب ونشكره اهو احسن من خلف بتاع موكي


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أحييك بشدة يا باشمهندس على موضوعك وفكرته
> بصراحه انا دايماا عندى مشكله مع الاعضاء اللى بتغير اسمها وببقى مش عارفه ده كان مين وعامل ازاى
> كده بقى هيبقى عندى مرجع كل ما اتلخبط ارجعله واذاكر فيه
> تسلم الايادى *



بصراحه انا اللي بشكرك جدا على مرورك الجميل وبشكر محبتك 
ونسألك كان الاسم من الاول ولا بعد الاورانج 
ولا بلاش لاحسن احنا الاتنين عندنا حساسيه لونيه


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع حلوو اوي بجد
> 
> شوف انا هتكلم عن نفسويتي الاول
> انا سجلت هنا بأسم واثقه فيك يارب
> ...



انا شايف في خطوره باستعمال الالوان زياده 
يعني الازرق . الاخضر . عادي 
الاصفر كمان عادي
هو في لون كمان 
ولا خلاص
اعتقد انو خلاص


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بحيك استاذ هشام
> دايما مواضيعك جميلة وافكارها بتعجبنى
> انا بقى بتزقزق فى دماغى فكرة انى اغير اسمى
> بس مش عارفه هقدر ولا لا
> ...



تغيري ايه يا حبيبتي هي وكاله من غير بواب 
ده انكل ايهاب يقطعك
بس عندي اقتراح ممكن تغيري الاسم وتعمليه
مرات ايهاب 
او مدام ايهاب اشيك شويه
او خليها سي ايهاب 
وايه المشكله المهم عدم الخروج من المضمون 
انشاءالله تكون الاقتراحات عجبتو قصدي عجبتك
اوعي تعرفيه مكاني 
تحياتي ومؤدتي

يتبع


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

نسيت يارور المقترحات اخذتنا 
كان الاسم من الاول ولا في تغيير
عشان اذا حد سالني


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا كنت داخلة بإسمى الحقيقى ثنائى إنجليزى
> 
> و بعدين شيلت إسم أبوية و إكتفيت بنفسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> و خليته عربى​*



زين ما عملتي 
بصراحه الاسم الحقيقي احيانا يسبب مشاكل بالاخص اذا كان ثنائي وكمان اسم الزوج لاكن بيبقي محدود المعرفه 
لذلك لن اطلب الاسم القديم 
بس اعتقد وحسب المعطيات امامنا 
كان الاسم 
ايريني بنت ابوها[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تغيري ايه يا حبيبتي هي وكاله من غير بواب
> ده انكل ايهاب يقطعك
> بس عندي اقتراح ممكن تغيري الاسم وتعمليه
> مرات ايهاب
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى يا استاذ هشام 
انت متعرفش ان الجديد كل واحدة تكتب اسمها من غير اسم جوزها 

انا بفكر اشيل ايهاب ورورو كمان ههههههه 
واحط اسم تالت خالص  ايه رايك *​ 


هشام المهندس قال:


> نسيت يارور المقترحات اخذتنا
> كان الاسم من الاول ولا في تغيير
> عشان اذا حد سالني


*لا هو هو نفس ذات الاسم من يوم ما سجلت *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هنا تكمن الحقيقه
> ايه ياكيمو انت عليك ثأر ولا ايه
> تعرف شخصيا كان عاجبني اسم اند
> بالنسبه لاسم هشام مفيش تغيير ولا هيكون وبستعمله في كل الاماكن وبديت افكر اغير اسمي الحقيقي لهشام بس بتاخذ وقت الاجراءات والروتين والاسباب ومحكمه
> باي حال نحمد الرب ونشكره اهو احسن من خلف بتاع موكي



انا لياسؤال صغنن .. هو  هشام ده اسم والد حضرتك ولا مهنتك !!!


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا لياسؤال صغنن .. هو  هشام ده اسم والد حضرتك ولا مهنتك !!!





المهندس اسم الوالد
وهشام اسم المهنه تمام
كيمو حبيبي 
اسم هشام هو اسم مستعار يعود لاحد الاصدقاء لمعزته الخاصه عندي وعشرة عمر واسمائنا قريبه من بعض
والمهندس فعلا هي مهنتي ...
وبس خلاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> المهندس اسم الوالد
> وهشام اسم المهنه تمام
> كيمو حبيبي
> اسم هشام هو اسم مستعار يعود لاحد الاصدقاء لمعزته الخاصه عندي وعشرة عمر واسمائنا قريبه من بعض
> ...





هههههههههه انا كان قصد المهندس ده اسم والد حضرتك ولا مهنتك

ههههههههه مش هشام خالص .. غلطة مطبعية هههههههههههه

يعني حضرتك مُهندس .. و اسمك مش هشام


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى يا استاذ هشام
> انت متعرفش ان الجديد كل واحدة تكتب اسمها من غير اسم جوزها
> 
> انا بفكر اشيل ايهاب ورورو كمان ههههههه
> ...



بسم الصليب ايه الجرأة دي 
تشيلي رورو ... عادي بس 
تشيلي ايهاب مره واحده 
هي دي المشاكل من ورا مساواة المرأة بالرجل


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بسم الصليب ايه الجرأة دي
> تشيلي رورو ... عادي بس
> تشيلي ايهاب مره واحده
> هي دي المشاكل من ورا مساواة المرأة بالرجل



* ايون عاوز ابقى مستقلة بذاتى هههههههه 
اطمن لو فكرت اغير اسمى زى ما قولتلك هجيب اسم مفهوش رورو ولا ايهاب 
علشان محدش يزعل هههههههه 

*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع حلو
> صحيح مشكله تغير الاسم
> بعد مانكون تعودنا عليه اظل افكر هل هو نفس الشخص ام لاء
> انا عن نفسي احب اسمي ولم افكر ابدااا اغيره
> تسلم ايدك هشام علئ الفكرة الروووعة​



تمام اختي الغاليه هي دي المشكله نتعود على الاسم وهناك نبحث عن الشخص ولا نجده 
يوم امس قرأت افتقاد لشخص وهو موجود معنا يوميا وتاكدت ان المشكله بتغيير الاسم يالفتره الاخيره
شكرا لمشاركتك واسمك جميل فعلا وهو لقوميه  على ما اعتقد تنسب للحضاره الكلدانيه في شمال العراق


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * ايون عاوز ابقى مستقلة بذاتى هههههههه
> اطمن لو فكرت اغير اسمى زى ما قولتلك هجيب اسم مفهوش رورو ولا ايهاب
> علشان محدش يزعل هههههههه
> 
> *​



لا هيزعل وجدا كمان 
اساليني على نفساويات الرجاله
احسنلك اختاري واحد من المقترحات المتنوعه 
لكي يبقى البيت سعيدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لا هيزعل وجدا كمان
> اساليني على نفساويات الرجاله
> احسنلك اختاري واحد من المقترحات المتنوعه
> لكي يبقى البيت سعيدا



*هههههههههههههههههه 
ما انا هسيبه على الفيس كدا 
واغير المنتدى بقى :scenic:
لا انا بهزر لسة مقررتش اغير اسمى وجايز مغيروش :t16:
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح



سلام المسيح ومحبته تحفظنا جميعا 
هو ايه الموضوع 
شكرا اخي... وبصراحه اول مره اتشرف بالاخ ارزنا 
يمكن يكون كمان مغير الاسم نتمني مشاركه اخرى
الرب يباركك


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههههه انا كان قصد المهندس ده اسم والد حضرتك ولا مهنتك
> 
> ههههههههه مش هشام خالص .. غلطة مطبعية هههههههههههه
> 
> يعني حضرتك مُهندس .. و اسمك مش هشام



لخبطتني يا كيمو 
بعدين تعال هنا ايه الموضوع مهندس ومش اسمك هشام وبعدها الله اعلم 
ليكون بتدورلي على عروسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
ما انت 
خلتني اشتغل خاطبة 
بتسال كيمو لية 
علشان متدنيش العمولة 
لية بس كدة 
حتي انا بحبك 
براااااااحتك خالص 
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ما انا هسيبه على الفيس كدا
> واغير المنتدى بقى :scenic:
> لا انا بهزر لسة مقررتش اغير اسمى وجايز مغيروش :t16:
> *​



ماشي عقلك في راسك تعرفي ايه مش فاكر
المهم الرجاله بيجو بالسياسه 
ممكن تقنيعيه بتغيير الاسم لدواعي امنيه 
اساليني انا بخافو موت من الحاجات دي


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لخبطتني يا كيمو
> بعدين تعال هنا ايه الموضوع مهندس ومش اسمك هشام وبعدها الله اعلم
> ليكون بتدورلي على عروسه




انا الي اتلخبط يا عم ابراهيم .. يعني حضرتكمين ديلوقتي


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ما انت
> خلتني اشتغل خاطبة
> بتسال كيمو لية
> ...



لالالالا انا بسال مش بطلب 
هو انا ممكن استغنى عن وقفتك جنبي 
وبالمناسبه لي كلام معك حول الموضوع اللي كلمتني فيه
بس هيكون على الخاص اول مخلص الردود هنا


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا الي اتلخبط يا عم ابراهيم .. يعني حضرتكمين ديلوقتي



ماشي يا كيمو هريحك 
اسمي يا سيدي 
المش مهندس حسن
خلاص ارتحت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالا انا بسال مش بطلب
> هو انا ممكن استغنى عن وقفتك جنبي
> وبالمناسبه لي كلام معك حول الموضوع اللي كلمتني فيه
> بس هيكون على الخاص اول مخلص الردود هنا


ماشي منتظرك يا غالي 
بس بسرعة 
علشان مش مركز شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ماشي يا كيمو هريحك
> اسمي يا سيدي
> المش مهندس حسن
> خلاص ارتحت




هههههههههه يا باشا حضرتك فهمتني غلط

انا مش عايز اعرف اسم حضرتك الحقيقي

انا عايز اعرف حاجة واحدة بس

حضرتك مُهندس


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههههه يا باشا حضرتك فهمتني غلط
> 
> انا مش عايز اعرف اسم حضرتك الحقيقي
> 
> ...



ايوه كده خلي الامور واضحه
هذا لانك مش متابع المواضيع في المنتدى 
المهم يا سيدي 
مهنتي مهندس عماره 
عايز تعرف ايه كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ايوه كده خلي الامور واضحه
> هذا لانك مش متابع المواضيع في المنتدى
> المهم يا سيدي
> مهنتي مهندس عماره
> عايز تعرف ايه كمان


يعني حضرتك زميل هههههه
اية رايك في تصميمي 
وشغلي


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع جميل فعلا .... ودايما يسبب لى تغيير الاسماء لخبطة .... لكن ربنا بيسترها معايا دايما ....كالعادة
> لما دخلت المنتدى سجلت أسم "باحث أخر" لأن كان فيه عضو بأسم "باحث" .... فاضطريت اضيف "آخر"
> بعدها طلبت تغيير الأسم لـ "صوت صارخ" .... لكن روك اخبرنى أن الأسم ده موجود لعضو فى المنتدى ....... بعدها اخبرنى أن العضو ده مش بيدخل .... وغير لى الاسم*



شكرا استاذي لمشاركتك الغاليه 
بس في استفسار 
لو دخل اللي بيحمل نفس الاسم 
كان الوضع ايه ...؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يعني حضرتك زميل هههههه
> اية رايك في تصميمي
> وشغلي



تصميم وشغل تمام لكن 
في خطا بالتنفيذ ومؤثر بالمنظر العام
المهنه تتطلب مفيش مجامله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تصميم وشغل تمام لكن
> في خطا بالتنفيذ ومؤثر بالمنظر العام
> المهنه تتطلب مفيش مجامله


شو هو الخطأ 
عرفني


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شو هو الخطأ
> عرفني



لالالالالالالالالالالا
دي عايزلها قعدة عمل واجتماع مغلق واخد بالك ... مغلق
نحكي بعدين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> دي عايزلها قعدة عمل واجتماع مغلق واخد بالك ... مغلق
> نحكي بعدين


اخي ماكو خطأ 
ان كنت تقصد العمدان بتاعة المدخل الثاني انها مربعة والباقي مدور 
لانها هتتركب زجاج سكريت لازم تبقي كدة لانة الديوان 
اي غرفة الضيوف 
وتختلف فيها المنظر شوية حتي اليكور من الداخل


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ايوه كده خلي الامور واضحه
> هذا لانك مش متابع المواضيع في المنتدى
> المهم يا سيدي
> مهنتي مهندس عماره
> عايز تعرف ايه كمان



ولا حاجة ^_^ شانكس


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2013)

اسماؤنا هويتنا ... تصميمنا هويتنا


----------



## AdmanTios (24 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> فخطرت لي هذه الفكره
> الاسماء القديمه والاسماء الجديده والمتجدده
> فبالامكان ان نضع الاسماء التي نعرفها وتغيرت ولا تحديد لاي تاريخ
> 
> ...



*موضوع جميل أخي الغالي " H "
سلمت يمينك و خالص الشكر
للدعوة بالمُشاركة 

لسُت أدري ماذا كان أسم " الزعيم "
مُسبقاً .... لكن لأسمُه صدي قوي
جداً بعالم الخدمة التبشيرية علي منتديات الكنيسة
و شرف كبير جداً التواجد إلي جوار هذه الكوكبة من العمالقة .

قديماً أثناء التسجيل بالمنتدي 2011 كنت أستخدم
أسمي الحقيقي و لقب العائلة ... و بعد فترة قد نولت
بركة عمل بحثي عن العلامة " أوريجانوس " و تأثرت بهذه
الشخصية بشدة و تابعت مُعظم ما كُتب عن هذا العلامة

و لحظي السعيد قد نال هذا البحث إثناء و إطراء أساتذتي
القائمين علي التعليم .... لذا أحببت و بشدة أحد أسماء
العلامة أوريجانوس و هو " أدمانتيوس " ..... مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

_ شخصيا _ لايعجبنى تغيير الأسماء وقد اختلط فى ذهنى وتصورى شخصية للإسم أتعامل معها ولاأدرى مالحكمة التى جدت لصاحبه حتى يغيره 
قد تغيب فترة عن المنتدى ثم تعود تبحث عن غائب أحببته أو احترمته يوما ما فلاتجده فى حين أنه موجود يسعى !
أقرب مثال حدث لى مع الثورى الحزين ( مينا البطل ) الذى حوله أو غيره إلى البابا !
عن نفسى سأظل أتعامل مع ( الشرعية ) التى إحترمتها ( مينا البطل ) ! ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع جميل أخي الغالي " H "
> سلمت يمينك و خالص الشكر
> للدعوة بالمُشاركة
> 
> ...



لك كل المؤده والاحترام اخي المحبوب 
شكرا لمشاركتك
الرب يباركك ويحفظك من كل شر


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> _ شخصيا _ لايعجبنى تغيير الأسماء وقد اختلط فى ذهنى وتصورى شخصية للإسم أتعامل معها ولاأدرى مالحكمة التى جدت لصاحبه حتى يغيره
> قد تغيب فترة عن المنتدى ثم تعود تبحث عن غائب أحببته أو احترمته يوما ما فلاتجده فى حين أنه موجود يسعى !
> أقرب مثال حدث لى مع الثورى الحزين ( مينا البطل ) الذى حوله أو غيره إلى البابا !
> عن نفسى سأظل أتعامل مع ( الشرعية ) التى إحترمتها ( مينا البطل ) ! ​



شكرا اخ ياسرعلى مشاركتنا وانا معك تماما ان تغيير الاسماء يخلق حاله من الغياب لبعض الحاضرين 
ولكن لاننسى ان هذه حريه شخصيه لمن يقرر ذلك فستبقى الشرعيه لصاحب القرار


----------



## bent el noor (26 نوفمبر 2013)

انا فكرت اغير اسمى  وانا باسجل هنا بس بصراحة قلت ليه القلق ده 
هالخبط الناس واصحابى من المنتدى التانى ادوخهم ليه ؟؟؟
ولو انهم هما دوخونى على ماعرفتهم هههههههه
ميرسي على موضوعك الممتع هشام .. ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> انا فكرت اغير اسمى  وانا باسجل هنا بس بصراحة قلت ليه القلق ده
> هالخبط الناس واصحابى من المنتدى التانى ادوخهم ليه ؟؟؟
> ولو انهم هما دوخونى على ماعرفتهم هههههههه
> ميرسي على موضوعك الممتع هشام .. ربنا يفرح قلبك



انا احتج ...!!!
ونتذكر اسم الموضوع 
اسماؤنا .. هويتنا
الرب يباركك اختي الغاليه


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ياستاذ هشام
وبصراحه انا مابحبش تغيير الاسماء
لان الاسم ده بيكون عنوان الشخصيه اللي بتعامل معاها
واللي بيغر العنوان بيتوه الناس معاه شويه 
وانا لسه جديده بس اكيد لما اقدم شويه
مش هاغير الاسم بتاعي عشان بعتز بيه جدا
والناس بتعرفني وهاتعرفني بيه
يبقي اغيره ليه؟؟​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوع جميل ياستاذ هشام
> وبصراحه انا مابحبش تغيير الاسماء
> لان الاسم ده بيكون عنوان الشخصيه اللي بتعامل معاها
> واللي بيغر العنوان بيتوه الناس معاه شويه
> ...



كلام سليم فعلا 
طيب خلينا في سؤال مهم
مش كان المفروض تسمو اسمائكم على اسم بتول يعني 
تكون هي واثقه ..1
واختها 
واثقه ..2 و 3 و4 و5
وهكذا 
مش كان اسهل
..
..
..
..
..
..
سعيد جدا بمشاركتك 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> كلام سليم فعلا
> طيب خلينا في سؤال مهم
> مش كان المفروض تسمو اسمائكم على اسم بتول يعني
> تكون هي واثقه ..1
> ...


ههههههههه 
تصدق فكره ياستاذ هشام 
بس انا برضه مش هاغير اسمي هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

> مش كان المفروض تسمو اسمائكم على اسم بتول يعني
> تكون هي واثقه ..1
> واختها
> واثقه ..2 و 3 و4 *و5*
> ...



نفسي اعرف حضرتك جبت و5 دي منين
احنا 4 بس وربنا:new6:

وبعدين حتي لو احنا 10  مفيش غير واثقه واحده بس
معلش احنا بنتكلم يعني:big4:
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نفسي اعرف حضرتك جبت و5 دي منين
> احنا 4 بس وربنا:new6:
> 
> وبعدين حتي لو احنا 10  مفيش غير واثقه واحده بس
> ...



تمام كده 
بصراحه كان مقترح لهز الورد ودا مثل تعلمته من الشام


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*كان الاول اسمى سمير الشاعر
وغيرتة وبقى سمير بويت بى الانجلش
ونفس المعنى برضو
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *كان الاول اسمى سمير الشاعر
> وغيرتة وبقى سمير بويت بى الانجلش
> ونفس المعنى برضو
> *



فاكر اسمك كويس في منتدى اخر اول يوم التقينا بمبارزه شعريه وكان الاسم سمير الشاعر لازلت اذكر ذلك وقدرتك الجميله في الكتابه الارتجاليه ... ايام جميله فينك ياسمير الشاعر وفين شعرك بتبخل علينا ليه


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> فاكر اسمك كويس في منتدى اخر اول يوم التقينا بمبارزه شعريه وكان الاسم سمير الشاعر لازلت اذكر ذلك وقدرتك الجميله في الكتابه الارتجاليه ... ايام جميله فينك ياسمير الشاعر وفين شعرك بتبخل علينا ليه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا منا دلوقتى بقت اسلك طريق تانى وهو التمثيل
فن الكوميديا ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------

